# ECU code P0464 and P0420



## liquidsnakeli (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey guys i didnt know about nissan forumn. this forumn looks cool. I been reading posts on maxima.org for about 6 months now but i can't ask no question cuz i am a "newbie" . I'd appreciate if someone can answer my questions. i have an engine light on and the codes i got are P0464 and P0420. i found the answer to code P0420 on maxima.org. i didnt fix it yet though. i can provide the link if anyone is interested but i dont know whats P0464 it says "Fuel Level Sensor Circuit." My fuel guage works perfectly fine cars runs fine, but the bulb for fuel pump(the one in cluster) is not working. i know its not the bulb because i tried to replace the bulb and it doesnt work. could it be the sensor or just the fuse? did anyone of you have either of these codes? if so what did you guys do to fix it? Also does anyone know a good reliable mechanic in or around NYC queens someone who specializes in 5th generation maxis? i heard of hogan from Star Nissan but I think he is gonna charge me like an arm and a leg to look at my car. i maybe wrong. I'd really appreciate if someone can help me. 

Thanks
Nouman


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Try the search button, you can find anything with it, kinda like this---

The fuel level sensor is mounted in the fuel level sensor unit. The
sensor detects a fuel level in the fuel tank and transmits a signal
to the ECM.
It consists of two parts, one is mechanical float and the other side
is variable resistor. Fuel level sensor output voltage changes
depending on the movement of the fuel mechanical float.
On Board Diagnostic Logic
NAEC0627
ECM receives two signals from the fuel level sensor circuit.
One is fuel level sensor power supply circuit, and the other is fuel
level sensor ground circuit.
This diagnosis indicates the former, to detect open or short circuit
malfunction.
Malfunction is detected when an excessively low or high voltage is
sent from the sensor is sent to ECM.
Possible Cause
NAEC0628
I Fuel level sensor circuit
(The fuel level sensor circuit is open or shorted.)
I Fuel level sensor

Just do a search and enter what you need to know, usually someone has posted something about it before.


----------



## liquidsnakeli (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks, the search option actually works on this forumn  unlike maxima.org. i think i will post new questions after my research on this forumn  thanks again.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You're Welcome, anytime... :cheers:


----------

